# 2004 A6 (autobild.de)



## RGordini (Dec 31, 2001)

2004 A6 http://www.autobild.de/drucken...=4868 
Sedan with a Coupé character: The successful alignment of the new A6 provides for an sporty-elegant appearance. 
























With the new A6 AUDI presents 2004 its future appearance. The goal of the Ingolstaedter is clear: They want to by-pull on BMW and Mercedes Benz. 




The most important strategic goal of the AUDI before philosophers is called high positioning? almost at any price. On the one hand the Volkswagen daughter gives itself people near, by supplying professional kickers from Munich [ 1 ] and Madrid with money and car. But on the other hand the mark with the four rings has BMW and Mercedes Benz in the visor, prepares on in things HP and image, buhlt around the beautiful ones and realms.
Success prescription or dead end? "we move away with our prices and products upward, only the customer remain, where it is", believes a Audianer, which resigned. "who wants to along-play in the first league, to which accordingly ambitioniert", means against it the AUDI boss must themselves set up Dr. Martin winter grain.
That means in the plain language: Nearly all new AUDI become more largely, more strongly, more expensively. During the small a2 [ 2 ] (already at the end of of 2004) on the siding, is upward nothing is pushed sometimes prematurely impossible.

Current example: On the IAA stands an AUDI supersports car [ 3 ], against which a Lamborghini [ 4 ] works underpowered. In addition is the TT successor of the A3 [ 5]-Plattform to the A4 [ 6 ] to change, a further A8 [ 7]-Variante is considered as decided thing, and starting from at the end of of 2005 the powerful SUV Pikes peak [ 8 ] will high-hold the AUDI flag even in the schlammloechern of this world.
By the suction effect (more power, more prestige) also the successor of the A6 is concerned. If on 24 April 2004 the AUDI dealers ask for introduction on the market, then the customers will look around in vain for an affordable Vierzylinder Benziner. Instead prospective customers between two V6-Versionen and a V8 can select? at prices, which are to begin scarcely under 40.000 euro and be enough until far over 55.000 euro.
The only definitely abgesegnete four-cylinder is the 2,0-Liter-TDI with 140 HP, the at the beginning of of 2005 into the series flows. Whether it will give the four-cylinder also as Benziner, is not decided yet. The betagte 1,8-Liter-Fuenfventil-Turbo with in the future 163 HP and a loaded 2,0-Liter-FSI with four valves per cylinders and 200 HP are available.

The emphasis is to lie in each case on the six cylinder. Like that not less than six different V6 are in preparation for the new A6: 
2,4-l-24V, 170 PS/230 Nm? 
2,8-l-24V FSI, 210 PS/285 Nm (starting from 2006)? 
3,0-l-30V, 220 PS/300 Nm (until 2006)? 
3,2-l-24V FSI, 250 PS/320 Nm (starting from 2004)? 








2,7-l-TDI, 190 PS/380 Nm? 
3,0-l-TDI, 225 PS/450 Nm.
AUDI does with the V6-fsi without the expensive combination of compressor and turbo, which remain reserving first the turbo- FSI Vierzylindern. Nevertheless the HP Zauberer creates those particularly strict US exhaust standards LEV I and LEV II. to the eight-cylinder: While the current A6 4,2 at the market plays only a Mauerbluemchenrolle, the successor is to come on clearly higher numbers of items. As means for the purpose serves the well-known 4,2-Liter with 335 PS/430 Nm, which is replaced 2006 by a FSI Direkteinspritzer with 345 PS/440 Nm.
Not yet strongly enough? Then you save 5.0 on the A6. Behind this contraction hides itself the FSI execution of the 5,0-Liter-Zehnzylinders, to which 420 HP and 520 Nm are after-said. The eight and ten-cylinder are by the way available excluding as quattro and with six-course mechanism.

Originally only for the spring 2007 the intended approach of the RS6 might be preferred around one year. It probably remains with the V8-Biturbo, which is to carry in the future however 500 HP out.
The plan, after the A8 also the new A6 in aluminum Spaceframe technology to finished, was put from cost reasons to the documents. Likewise no more topic is allroad quattro [ 9 ], which is adjusted with the change to the new A6 Avant. Replacement gives it starting from at the end of to 2005 in form A7/Pikes derived from the VOLKSWAGEN Touareg [ 10 ] peak.
No future has in the well-known form also the S6. instead there is to be optics and Ausstattungspakete for all A6-Modelle independently of motorizing various s-LINE-chassis -.

The courageous plaque grill works particularly with the A6-Nachfolger as from a casting. The middle class AUDI is the first model, which was developed completely around the new front. Therefore the large cooling air opening fits much better into the overall view than with the various Facelifts (A3, A4, A8 W12).
Cockpit and Interieur remind of the A8 and of the Nuvolari Showcar [ 11 ]. Approximately around that far improved MMI Bediensystem created AUDI a functional and future-safe job, which can be brought to current software again and again by Aufspielen up to date. With the help of the on board computer also later innovative technologies can be integrated and de-energised such as curve light, LED stop light, Digitalradio/TV, Bluetooth Handy or dynamic theft safety device.
Well to the maxim of the high positioning the again high-quality processing and material quality in the new A6 fit, with which AUDI wants to score against BMW and Mercedes Benz. Similar to the competition from Munich and Stuttgart also the Ingolstaedter in the middle class would like to offer additional karosserievarianten. In preparation are not only a pretty Coupé, but also a viersitziges Cabriolet. The trick: Derive from the favorable A4, when A6 sell as expensively as possible. Is missing actually only a suitable successor for the a2... 



_Modified by RGordini at 5:31 PM 8-12-2003_


----------



## e m k a e i v (May 29, 2002)

*Re: 2004 A6 (RGordini)*

Nice... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LenE (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: 2004 A6 (RGordini)*

Did I miss something, or is the A6 now going to be based on the "B" chassis? It seems as though this car is being cheaped out. I mean the engine appears to be positioned latitudinally, as if for a front drive. Also the 3.2 with only 24 valves (not 5 per cylinder like all current Audi's) smells to me like the VR6 3.2 liter in the Touareg and the R32. Not to say that this is bad, just not Audi.
If this will be based on the B chassis, then how will it differ from the A4?
-- Len


----------



## Sarian Verconna (May 31, 2002)

*Re: 2004 A6 (LenE)*

Isn't the B-Chassis significantly smaller than the current A6 (can't remember the chassis designation, perhaps C5) platform? Unless they plan on shrinking the A6, which they probably wouldn't do, I don't think they can use the B-Chassis for the new A6.


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: 2004 A6 (Sarian Verconna)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sarian Verconna* »_Isn't the B-Chassis significantly smaller than the current A6 (can't remember the chassis designation, perhaps C5) platform? Unless they plan on shrinking the A6, which they probably wouldn't do, I don't think they can use the B-Chassis for the new A6. 

I think the A4 and A6 use the same chassis now, just that the A6 is a longer version. This would be like the Golf and TT, same chassis, but the TT is shorter and has some different components underneath.


----------



## The Blue Blur (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: 2004 A6 (NC-GTI)*

The "B chasis" is the platform shared by the A4, Passat, and A6 (in that size
order). The current generation Passat and A6 share the same platform as the 
previous generation A4 (the current generation A4 uses more aluminum and 
different welding techniques to keep weight down). The form is the same, but the 
chasis is stretched rearwards of the B pillar to alter the length of each vehicle.
There really isn't a C platform and it's not a step down. In other words...yeah, what he said.
Okay, that said, what the hell would a transverse engine be doing in there? Is the 
3.2 VR6 mounted longitudinally in the Toureg? I guess that would mean it's still a possibility, but I don't understand the strategy here. I'm just suprised there's no mention of the 3.7L V8 here.
EDIT: I'm also not sure why autobild bothered making CG renderings of the upcomming A6. Audi has released press photos already. An Avant was showed in Automobile Magazine a few months ago slated for a 2006 release (the sedan will be released sooner).


_Modified by The Blue Blur at 8:31 PM 8-17-2003_


----------



## LenE (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: 2004 A6 (The Blue Blur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Blue Blur* »_Okay, that said, what the hell would a transverse engine be doing in there? Is the 
3.2 VR6 mounted longitudinally in the Toureg?

That's the source of my confusion. The A6 uses longitudinal engiles, while the Passat uses transverse. Because of this, I think it would be incorrect to say that they share the same platform. Also there are other differences between the Passat and A6 than the length. The A6 is wider, just bigger all around. Other places, I've seen mention that the A6 is the 'C' platform. It looks now that the next iteration will be on the 'B' platform.
The 3.2 is longitudinal in the Touareg, as well as the 4.2 Audi V8 in the top model. This engine could be mounted longitudinally in the A6, if the base platform supports that, which the 'B' doesn't. I guess I'm a purist, and feel that the engine should be running longitudinally, so that if a vehicle wasn't a quatro, the rear wheels should be driven. This is what one expects from high-end German cars (any high end cars actually).
-- Len


----------



## The Blue Blur (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: 2004 A6 (LenE)*

You are severely misinformed. Alas, I'm too lazy to take a picture of my engine bay, but the Passat uses the same 2.8L that the A6 used to use in the same direction. It even has the same Multilink suspension up front (with the same configuration in the rear that the fronttrac a6 uses). You will also find that the differences in space for the front seats isn't different. As I said before the chasis is elongated rearward of the B pillar so there is more space for *rear passengers*.
A6 vs. Passat
See for yourself. These dimensions are consistant with what I have said. The difference in widths could easily be explained by different body panels and headroom by the presence or absence of a sunroof (GLX Passat has on standard, A6 3.0 does not). The only true difference comes with the 4.2 which has a significantly wider body and track, but is still based on the same architecture. ALL that said, I don't know where you're bringing this C chasis nonsense from, there's no such thing.
Funny you mention that about driving the rear wheels... If Pischetstrieder has his way (he _is_ from BMW after all), RWD VW/Audi's may become a reality sooner than anyone thinks. As for purity, I'm not so sure that's the case. Where a longitudinal set up (as in our cars, but not all) lacks in torque steer, it makes up for in understeer. With all the weight of our engines placed forward of the front axle, vehicle dynamics are made sort of screwy. For this reason each orientation type is a mixed blessing. I still prefer the longitudinal motor I have, but I realize its faults. Also, while it would not be impossible to have a front mounted transverse engine that drives only the rear wheels (many all wheel drive cars do so), rwd manufacturers would rather stick with tradition and mechanical simplicity.


----------



## LenE (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: 2004 A6 (The Blue Blur)*

I found the source of my confusion. Try this page http://www.ibiblio.org/tkan/audi/usmodels.html#type
The A6 is on the C5 platform, while the Passat and A4 are on the B5.5/B6 platform.
-- Len


_Modified by LenE at 2:34 PM 8-19-2003_


----------



## The Blue Blur (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: 2004 A6 (LenE)*

sonofa....


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: 2004 A6 (The Blue Blur)*

When are they showing the new A6?? Is it going all alluminum or only part of it like the new 5 series?? 
I hope we can get some official news of at least some official leaks of info form the staff here.


----------

